# Fantasy Battle



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

if anyone else wants to join in, then post your character in the recriutment thread.

(for the beggining post a bit about before the battle)

Hecktus martched with the rest of the Vampires, there was an eery silence, as the mouns of the dead were simply not there. That as because the Vampire Lord had requested that all undead stay away from his black coach. He wanted silence, and so he got silence. But Jerek looked off into the distance and say the full might of the Vampire Counts army. Thousands, and thousands of undead kept flowing from the afterlife. There bodys being pulled out from there graves.

The necromancer was told to continue increasing the numbers untill the seige was over. And he would obey the Vampires, or he would pay for he disobediance. Hecktus had been walking for days, the Necromanceers were not permitted to ride on horseback, or in a coach. He was one of the lucky few who had a corpse cart, but that was a drain on his abilities to raise the dead. So he did not ride it, instead he gave it to one of the other lower ranking Necromancers to have. He heard the Vampires call to him and aproched the black coach. He jumped into the still moving thing, and when the door closed he saw the red eys of a Vampire looking at him through the darkness. And that was the last thing he saw, he knew that he had failed, the last battle he had hesitated, and he would pay the price.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin Starfire looked out from his concealed position over the Undead army.
Beside him walked Novice Craydel of hoeth and all of his shadow warriors, while the rest of his warriors were in place along the walls of the city.
He quietly strung his bow and aimed it at a shrivveled figure riding a cart pulled by the long dead.
He breathed out and fired, catching the necromancer in the throat, as he watched a few Undead fell to the floor but not many, he ordered his warriors to loose one volly and then retreat back to camp before sprinting back himself.
"MASSICUS!" He yelled running up to the general whom he had known for many years "Thats one sorcerer down, who knows how many to go"


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

massicus turned to face khouin " how far are they? how many? did they see you? ", he fired the questions one after another not giving him time to answer
(is empire alied with high elfs? )


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(yeah)
"More than three times this army, just down at the valley and no"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(no the high elfs and empire are not allied, but you may make an alliance if you want.)

Jerek had heard of his farvored Necromancer die, his body had a silver arrow through his throut. Jerek laughed inside his head, they really thought that taking out one sorcer at a time would do them any good? Jerek had dozens more at his disposel, if he lost one there would be no funeral, the body would join the undead, and become one of the Necromancers puppets. But the fact that the elfs knew the undead were coming meant they would be eager to make alliances, and alliances are one of the only things that can bring down the might of a vampire count.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval walked along with the smelly rotten zombies. He unwillgly summened them. They kept comingout of the ground. And the thought of himself making them kept crawling out of their graves made Draval wan to barf. But he couldn't. His life was horrible. All he wanted was to let his family live. But the vampire, curse his life. Had killed his family after he agreed to become a necromancer. Draval always feared that he may indeed summon up his mother or father, and at worst summon his baby brother. _"He was onlt 3 years old dammit, and they killed him"_ The thouht of this brought tears to Draval eyes. _"One thing the dammed vampires cant controll"_ he thought _"emotions"_


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(oh sorry thought we were)
Khouin stopped Massicus as more questions came " We killed one but their are many more sorcerors in that army and we need to combine our armys and work together"
"My lord starfire" Craydel said suddenly "I have just recieved a messege from my master that the Undead have reached the city and we are cut off from them"


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"khouin i want you to get to the high elfs camp, take you warriors and ask for an alliance, i and the rest of the force will follow after we recieve you signal, send a message with your best man on your fastest horse back to us with the answer. " massicus stated with a worry on his voice " we will be crushed if you dont suced " massicus then slips away to his head quatres not alowing for anyone to speek or query his discession as he know khouin will suced.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin could tell from the faces of the men around him that they thought it was suicide to send anyone to the Elf city with an Undead army in the way, yet Khouin knew that none of these men new the Elves abilitys.
Khouin set off to the edge of camp while Craydel summoned his warriors.
Soon they had set off and had climbed to the top of a nearby mountain, when he got to the top he saw his friend and great eagle mount, Grystol Whitefeather. (Sorry but I forgot to put his mount into the recruitment since he rarely ever uses him)
"Well my friend, can you bear us to the Citadel?"
"Easily"
Khouin nidded and swung onto Grystols back and braced himself as Grystol threw himself off the mountain before flying low over the Empire army with a cheer coming from the army as he flew above their heads.

Soon he was above the legions of undead and saw a dark shape appearing in the distance, no two, no three, Grystol screamed a warning "Vargulfs!"
Khouin hurridley strung his bow and managed to fire three shots bringing one down and wounding another before they were apon him.
He drew his sword and hacked at a claw as it came for his face, then Grystol did a barrel roll and clawed at the eyes of the other.
Khouin spun in the saddle to see a claw rip across Grystols flank causing him to scream and lose height, Khouin furiously hacked his sword into the creatures head killing it instantly.
Wounded, Grystol made a line for the city, as they approached a volley of arrows struck the Vargulf with no efect untill a lightning bolt struck it down somewhere in the city.
Grystol crashed to the ground sending Khouin flying, Khouin crawled over to Grystol and said "That makes three to me old friend" before passing out from two deep wounds on his face and back.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek laughed, an evil laugh. They had killed his three of his many pet Vargulfs. He laughed again, for some reason he thought it was funny that his army just lost three mighty creatures. After having his full of laughing, Jerek walked outside slowly. He lifted the cloth doorway into his pavallion, and winced as the last bit of sunlight faded away under heavy clouds. He yelled loudly so that the Elfs on the other side of the wall could hear, "You may think that you have won some small victory. By killing those three Vargulfs. But know this, have you had a good look at the sky lately? You can not see your presius sun can you? And know this, my creatures, and creations, welcome the darkness, and will raise again to be with it. Watch the bodies, for they are not dead anymore."

The Vargulf that was shot with the silver arrow, rose again to pull it out, leaving a burn in its place, the pull of dark magic brought out the soul from the afterlife, and placed it back in the body. The other two got up too, one of them inside the city walls. The other two outside. The one inside was qiuckly killed again, but not before it had it fill of killing. It wouldnt be getting back up again.

Jerek had given his last worning, the elfs would do good by listening to it.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin awoke with a scream as his wounds flared up again.
He was surrounded by nobles and healers but their was one who was also hurt, his friend Caoridel mage of the white tower.
"Grythol, how is he?" Khouin asked
"He is fine, prince" Replied Caoridel "And you cannot return to the Humans camp for some time, I will send word to Craydel that the treaty has been aproved, we must act with haste for the Undead are already asailing our walls"


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

'massicus! massicus! a high elf approaches the gates'. massicus stands up with a grunt from his awkening from his sleep, "let him in, not one of us shall take to arms you hear me" with a loud and longing creek the gates open to see a high elf on a tall pure white horse ' i have a message of the aliance my lord, we will take you up on your help for our seige will be useless without your help'. massicus welcomes the high elf into camp and pronocess these words in honour of the alliance " today two mighty kingdoms will join to smite the vampire's and there foulish dead puppets as good will rise again! "


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

((OOC) sorry for the late post, ive not been able to get to my computer much over the last few weeks)

Korlith strode through the corridors to the citadels’ yawning entrance to the courtyard upon hearing of the undeads arrival he had began setting the final preparations. Now he emerged to lead the defence. After personally seeing to the vaults protection he and two score of sword masters took to the battlements. Upon reaching the battlements his men took up their positions each unit of ten of his brothers led by a junior member of the order of the white tower. Like a miasma the dark energies of the undead host danced above them he saw a star a pinprick of light against the unnatural energies, the star came closer taking the form of a great eagle and rider being perused by several winged fiends as they came within range of the battle line let loose a salvo of silver tipped death which scythed through two of the fell beasts, a third was blasted from the sky above the battlements with a salvo of lighting from one of the mages. 

The beast brought the rider and mount to the ground behind him in the courtyard, several stable hands ran to give aid to the rider only to be ripped apart by the beast as it rose from the ground. Korlith hearing the beasts roars turned and leapt off the lip of the battlements bringing his great sword down splitting the Vargulf in twain and correcting the blades momentum into a back handed strike that split its head from its shoulders. 

“Summon the healers! And lord Balezor” he cried 

Several healers came to the riders aid and soon Balezor approached. Korlith bowed, “lord Balezor this dead thing rose within the city walls this cannot be allowed to happen again mi’lord we-“ Balezor cut him off with a wave of his hand, “I will set about forging a ward to prevent the foul undead from rising within our walls”.

“My Lord ones awake” 
Korlith turned to look at the barely conscious elf who summoned all his strength to utter “The men of this land…of..offer their aid lord, for the sake of both races send riders my loorr” the elf dropped once more into unconsciousness. Turning to the garrison captain on the walls “Captain summon your fastest outriders I have a message to deliver”. 
As Korlith once more took to the battlements watching over the outriders on their alabaster mares he uttered a wordless chant drawing on the surplus magic that had gathered around Balezor’s wards as he cast them and sent a spear of golden light through the undead host; thrusting into the heart of their army’s formation searing scores of them to ash, never had he cast such a potent spell truly the winds of magic blew strong here.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Upon hearing that the message had been delivered Khouin leapt from his bed buckeling his sword to his belt and his bow to his back.
He ran out to the courtyard to see fighting on the walls and Prince Korlith fighting a figure who was not like the other Undead for he looked human yet faster and stronger, a Vampire Lord.
Khouin could see another fell Vampire about to gut Korlith from behind, He grabbed his bow on the run and shot the Vampire in the head knocking it down but not killing it.
Running up the walls Khouin drew his sword and cut down dozens of skeleton between him and his fellow prince.
When he reached Korlith he stabbed his oponent in the arm allowing Korlith to behead the Vampire they fought back to back for some time with any who came near them dieing again.
Suddenly a screetch that was music to Khouins ears came from the sky and Grythol desended from the air landing near him.
Khouin laughed and leapt onto Grythols back as he took flight and soared over the walls while Khouin sent arrow after magic arrow down into the legions.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

It was nearing the darkest time of night, and the elf city was silent. Jerek was watching Khouin, and observing everytime he flinched in his sleep. Jerek had flown into the city, he had observed every patrol and it was easy to get in. He didnt want to raise the alarm, it would spell his doom.

Khouin awoke in a cold fever, with Jerek over his bed. Khouin could hear a cold whisper. "This city is doomed, my undead will destroy it, and i will take what i want, best leave well you can. Spread the word i can enter the city when ever i want. And i will come here to feed when ever i feel terror should be spread. Jerek was about to leave when he turned around and said "look at the bed room of the house next door, i have had my feast today." With that Jerek took the form of a giant fell bat and flew silently away.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin quickley rose, grabbed his sword and bow and headed to the next door house.
He ran up the stairs and drew his sword then gingerly opened the door to the bedroom, the sight inside almost made him retch.
Three elves lay scattered about the room with their throats ripped out and blood covering the walls.
Khouin ran from the room and grabbed the nearest guard "Send word to prince Korlith and board up this house, no one exept me or the Prince is to enter!" then he went to the walls after retrieving his bow.
He saw and heard a faint flap of leathery wings somwhere near the walls, he closed his eyes and drew his bow and releasing the arrow, he opened his eyes in time to see it go through a giant bats wing.
The bat fell akwardly to land on the edge of the walls, Khouin ran up to it and pinned it to the wall with his sword, "Now that I have your attention, hear is a messege for you to spread, any Vampire or skeleton or Necromancer, anything Undead, will burn by my hand and if you ever kill innocent elves again I will hunt you down and kill you!" He hissed before grabbing the Bat/Vampire by the throat and hurling it from the walls.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((Khouin is too injured to be doing that kind of stuff, but i can make it work, also no fighting has started yet, but will soon.))

Jerek laughed as the elf tryed to throw him off the wall. The puny little elf had spirt, even after the injuries he had sustained. Jerek let the elf think he was winning, but before hitting the ground he spread his wings, he felt all the pain, where the arrow hit, but it didnt bother him, he had taken worse. How the elf hit was the question. Jerek flew up to the full height of the walls and yelled, "You have damned yourselfs. By staying inside the wall, you have made your own homes, you graveyard. None of you had to die here, i am a fair man. But now you must all die." Jerek flew away before the elfs could take aim with there bows.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Khouin was tended to by several mages so he is healed just tired, Soz about the fighting I thought we were starting from when the attack on the city started so lets just say that that attack was just the vanguard, ok)
"And dont expect those wounds to heal anytime soon!" (Magic arrows and sword) Khouin yelled before slumping against the wall from exhaustion


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

The assualt on the walls was a failier, which was no surprise to Jerek, it was simply a way to test the elfs defenses, and they were very well intrenched. The area where the arrow had pierced Jereks wing was still aching, but thanks to the help of several Necromancers, the silver was cured, and the arm was still fine. That elf would have to pay, but death wasnt good enough for him, he would have to suffer. And then be turned into an undead, that would be a true torture, to see the life flow from his arms and legs, and watch as fangs grew from his mouth. Then the scream that always follows. Jerek took a small bit of pity for the elf, but he also enjoyed thinking about how that elf would bend down onto a knee at the Vampire Lords command.

The last bits of Zombie rements on the walls were being put down, Jerek had brought the skeletons back, no point in wasting perfectly fine troops. But the Zombies were left to cover the retreat, and Jerek had no intetion of retreating them, they were doing thier job, they were tireing the elfs. The next battle would go far better for the undead. Jerek was going to have a great nights at this castle, they would not fall like so many other cities, this castle would be tough to take, and that was going to be the fun part. Jerek lifted the lid on his coffin, and slid in. He would dream of glory, and victory. What could be a better dream for a vampire lord?


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

massicus was thinking in his quaters when a guard had entred pushing past the cloth door which conceled his room from peeking eyes, ' my commander, the elves city has been breached', massicus thought to himself then replied in hush tone incase of sniches " i heard khourin is running about, make sure he rest's, also i am preparing to take the army to the elf settlement to help in the fight there, our muskets will help in long range fighting there!", the guard noded and turned to face the cloth/door, before he could leave massicus sad one more thing to him " send ou three messengers on horse back to the elf stronghold, i want you to make all precorsions on making sure their not captured by the undead, two will have fake notes makesure of that, but they have to memorise to say the real message. *that we are coming to their aid*! ( the part in * is shouted out load so all the camp can hear)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

A large chear arrises from the human camp, as the commander annouces that they are going to help the elves. All Jerek heard was that for some reason, the puny humans were trying to keep moral up. That last battle should have put them in there place. They lost many, why would they want to keep killing themselfs. Jerek jumped onto his horse and rode toward the human camp. He yells loudly, "i have come to talk as a messenger, not as an enemy, please take me to your leader, i am unarmed." He was going to tell the humans why not to fight the undead.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

(sorry about the post being out of continuality but you posted between starting to write my post and posting it)

Korlith entered the house it had been hours since it had been discovered but he had to look to the defence of the city and it was now after hours of battle that he had time to pay his respects. The building was a carnal house the smell of blood was still fresh despite the blood drying, this was a clear message to him and his men, one that would not go unanswered. He ordered his men to stay clear of the house to change shifts and get some rest. Alone in the room of the bloodiest struggle, he stood their anger boiling then freezing to cold fury. This whole valley was drowning in magic he focused his mind and once more tapped into the winds again; though he could not compare to the mastery of the arcane arts as the mages whom he guarded he had learned much in his centuries of service. He let his spirit follow the links that such violence leaves to the culprit.

He stood before a bone and ebony throne much to the surprise of its occupant. “So dead thing, you think you can walk amongst the walls of the elves with impunity? I have received your message and here is mine” Korlith drew his great blade and plunged it towards the vampires throat, but the beast was unnaturally quick, but not quick enough his immaterial blade passed through the vampires left shoulder pinning him to throne. There was a gasp from the necromancer healers who Korlith had only just noticed and who were frozen by his angelic appearance. Korlith twisted the blade and the vampires arm began to shrivel “I tell you now that only oblivion awaits within those walls for you” he drove his blade deeper so that their faces were scant inches apart "none can stand before the power of the white tower unharmed” he wrenched his spectral blade through the vampires shoulder killing several of the attending necromancers, one for each of those killed within the house with that he faded and returned to his body.

When he awoke he felt drained and as if a great weight pressed down on him only to realise that Balezor had his hand on his shoulder lending him his strength. “You should not be here master Ba-”. He cut him off once more mid sentence “the wards have been struck, No thing dead will rise within these walls and the men are restless” Korlith bowed “ I must tend to the defences Lord Mage and relive Khouin” he strode out of the house and strode across the courtyard three score of soldiers held the walls two more held within the courtyard as reserves. Three more these numbers were at rest and that again can be raised in reserves. 

He took the stairs two at a time feeling his sweat down his back chill in the cold air. He stood beside Khouin “you’ve done your house proud my brother, but push yourself too hard, go and rest ill see to the watch, go and renew your strength”


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin rose to his feet and said to Korlith "I have no house to honour" before walking down the stairs to his quarters and then collapsing onto his bed.

At the Humans camp Craydel threw a warning fireball at the approching Vampire "I know that being unarmed means little to a being such as you, so, why should we let you in for you will not change the treaty or live if you enter here!"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Treaty, what treaty, have you and the elfs banded together to try and kill me?" Jerek laughed "Well that just wont work. But all the more corpses for my army, anyhow, i came here to tell you, you may leave, and i will not pursue you, the Elf castle is mine, so i dont recomend you make alliances with them. But do as you wish." Jerek turns to go away, and leaves on his nightmare. Jerek felt everybit of the sword peircing his shoulder, as it it was real. He knew it wasnt, but he would have to set up a defence from such things happening again. He would need a shield, something, or someone he could sacrifice to defend himself from the elf that did this. He would call for Draval.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Korlith paused, as Khouin said, "I have no house to honour" before he retired from the battlements “shame my friend, for any house would be proud to have you at their tables, I would be proud…”. Despite the undead horde scant meters from the wall the day would otherwise pleasant if overcast thanks mostly to the horde being up wind of the castle. Despite the events in the house and sea of dead before them the men were in relatively good mood, the day was only broken by songs from the pickets and the cries of the two great eagles who periodically soared over head when the fell bats and Vargulfs took to the air. 

The final preparations had been made outside the wall as well as within. Several bolt-throwers perched on towers and at barricades. With only near 400 troops and mages things looked bleak and still no word form his messengers. The inner keep was now sealed its doorways barred its windows covered with shields and heavy desks and tables inscribed with runes of protection; ¾ of his detachment of sword masters guarded its corridors along with other more unworldly thing. As he walked along the battlements Korlith gauged what he could see of how the enemy forces were deployed ordering troops to different points along the wall in accord. 

Korlith then walked amongst his other men those who waited and tried to rest before the coming battle, giving words of confidence and talking with his fellow warriors. If by sunset he had heard no news he would stand alone with his men and try to cheat death itself from having this place.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Is there a dock in the city?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((no there is not, the city is built in the mountins, and the only source of water is a fast flowing river, that runs threw the city. but no one wants to drink from it, because of fear that its poisened.))


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Ok thanks


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

ooc: i thought kourin was in the elf town, you just responded to a human matter
massicus at the time of the shot was in walking around the camp. get that vampire to the gate!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: He is but one of his mages is in the camp and responded to the vampire


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((ok i dont think that Android089 is going to say anything, so im just going to continue with out him.))

Jerek graved the Necromancer by his coller and brought him up to his face, he looked into his eyes and said, "i have a job for you, dont fail me." Jerek tossed him back onto the ground. Leaving him in the mud. A light rain started falling from the sky, it slowly started to get heavyier. "Necromancer, i need you to be my shield, an Elf has the power to harm me in his dreams, I need you to block him out of my mind." Jerek looked at the huge walls of the castle. "And i also need you to kill him if you ever get the chance, here take this necklace, it should help you concentrate you thoughts. Now get some sleep, i feel ill need you in the morning."


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Korlith stood on the battlements, he had not slept much this night a cold spot had lodged itself between his shoulder blades, a bad omen to be sure. The pale sun pushed weakly through the thick sea of black clouds heralding that the dawn had come at last. Even at this hour the sky was thick with crows and other carrion birds that feasted on the besieging army. In his hart Korlith knew that the peace would be broken and the storm of battle would begin to howl today. The crows suddenly parted and a trio of white riders rode forth from the dark ranks of the dead, they shone like the last stars of night before the dawn.

“Archers to the wall!! Prepare to open the gate!! Spear men to the gate, let not one abomination through!!” 
At the white riders heels rode eight undead horsemen. At their head rode a black night who seethed with dark energies and a rune encrusted blade. 

Korlith jumped to the foot of the wall and strode before the gate, which yawned opened before him he unslung his great sword his cloak caught high in the wind the weak light gleamed off his armour and sword. “Return to your cairns, or meet oblivion before my blade. Two scored of spearmen locked shields behind him producing a wall of white steel points. The riders loosed a hail of arrows behind them while riding at full tilt for the gate two of the undead horsemen fell to their salvos. Once in range the skies darkened with white-shafted arrows felling three more undead riders and their mounts. 

The white riders tore past Korlith and the shield wall parted before them before they reformed behind them. Khouin met the white riders as they brought their mounts to a halt “Did you reach the human camp? Will they ride to our aid?” the lead rider dismounted and bowed before Khouin "aye my lord, the human commander gave us word that he will make ready to march on the undead soon.” Khouin further questions were interrupted with the sound of broken bone and the ring of steel. 

Korlith had shattered the front legs of the front riders mounts and set about the fallen riders while blocking the thrusts from the other riders who were carried on to the wall of spears and shields at the gate, through the hail of arrows. Khouin ran through the ranks of spearmen to come to Korlith’s aid. 

With his return swing Krolith shattered the riders skulls to powder, until it struck steel, the black knight still remained and had blocked Kroliths’ blade, now the two warriors exchanged blows with a speed that no mortal could, sparks glistened as the enchanted blades clash, each strike was met by counter strike.

Khouin raged like a god of war all before his blade fell never to rise again, in his effort to aid his brother in arms.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin ran to the gate and hacked the arm from one skelital night then spun and punched a ghoul off of Korliths back.
Suddenly a Vampiric blade slashed across his face causing him to fall to the ground temporarily paralyzed, the Vampire leaned over him and grinned showing his fangs, Khouin gathered all of his strength and punched the Vampire in the face causing its all to familiar eyes to flare in anger, "You again, well come on then!" Khouin yelled in its face to try and distract it long enough for Khorlith to reach him.


----------

